# general Sam's ?



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

We are looking into a 3 day trip for easter weekend and was considering General Sam's but have neevr been there. Can anyone give me basic information on the trails such as all mud, technical, trail riding suitable for kids, etc... 
We like DSO and Mudland but looking for someplace new that is close and this place has showers and bike washdown which means a lot on a 3 day trip. 
Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Friend of mine has been trying to talk me into going out there. Haven't made it yet but seen videos of some great mud. My friend takes his kids there to ride their little 90 raptor.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Its a good park. Kids can ride the trails, and there are some deep holes as well. Walk them out first, they let trucks and stuff in them, and the little pond along the fence is deep in some spots, last time you could cross thru the middle on a unsnorkeled bike, some spots were 5 ft deep. Good for the family, water, electric, and showers are a huge plus!

I have a couple vids from there on Muddy gras











.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info looks like we will head up there Good Friday and spending the weekend.
Anybody else in? I will have the pit fired up and plenty of adult beverages!


----------

